# Uncommon features



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

I recently purchased a Maltese from a local breeder that was referred to me by a person who worked at a vet's office. His hair was very thin and his ears were erect, but the breeder said it was because he was the "runt" of a litter of 5 and that it would change as he gets older. I've now had him for 5 weeks and he is the sweetest puppy, but I have serious doubts about him being a pure Maltese. At 14 weeks, his ears are going partially down and he has a beige stripe on his back and the hair on his tail and legs is like that of a chihuahua (straight). I had some reservations when I went to pick him up, but I totally allowed my emotions get in the way. The registry papers say Maltese, but they are not AKC. I love my Jas regardless, but I now know to look for a more reputable breeder. Is there any way to tell if he is really a Maltese that was breed poorly? Just curious.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Short of a DNA test (and breed ID tests are not 100% accurate), nope. 

Just so know the high ear set may come down even more. That is not terribly unusual in the breed. The beige stripe is perfectly normal for a Maltese. It often fades with age. Our standard allows for a bit of lemon/tan (particularly on the ears). 

He may just be a poorly bred purebred Maltese. There's really no perfect way to know for sure.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

jmm said:


> Short of a DNA test (and breed ID tests are not 100% accurate), nope.
> 
> Just so know the high ear set may come down even more. That is not terribly unusual in the breed. The beige stripe is perfectly normal for a Maltese. It often fades with age. Our standard allows for a bit of lemon/tan (particularly on the ears).
> 
> He may just be a poorly bred purebred Maltese. There's really no perfect way to know for sure.


I agree with jmm! Can you post a pic of him so we can see what you are referring to? Congrats on your new pup!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have seen dogs from some of the top show breeders in the country with ears that were erect as puppies (they do drop) and had beige color in the coat (which often fades). That in itself does not indicate how well bred the dog is. 

What does tell me that you are likely dealing with a poorly bred Maltese is the fact that the breeder used one of those alternate registries. Well bred Maltese would not need to be registered that way. 

In any case, I hope that you are enjoying him and will come back and share him with us in pictures and stories. I am sure he is darling.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I agree with Tina. It's the registery that says "may not be pure bred" to me.

Lacie is from a very reputable breeder, and it seemed to take FOREVER for her ears to completely drop. And she also has more lemon on her ears that I would like -- but it doesn't mean that she's not well bred. It goes with the breed. And that's part of why she's a pet and not in the show ring.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Jas-malt said:


> I recently purchased a Maltese from a local breeder that was referred to me by a person who worked at a vet's office. His hair was very thin and his ears were erect, but the breeder said it was because he was the "runt" of a litter of 5 and that it would change as he gets older. I've now had him for 5 weeks and he is the sweetest puppy, but I have serious doubts about him being a pure Maltese. At 14 weeks, his ears are going partially down and he has a beige stripe on his back and the hair on his tail and legs is like that of a chihuahua (straight). I had some reservations when I went to pick him up, but I totally allowed my emotions get in the way. The registry papers say Maltese, but they are not AKC. I love my Jas regardless, but I now know to look for a more reputable breeder. Is there any way to tell if he is really a Maltese that was breed poorly? Just curious.


If you mean the Continental Kennel Club, yes I'd say the registery is suspect.

However, the UKC united kennel Club is a perfectly legit group. You can register your baby with them should you choose.

You can also get an IEP # from the AKC, and participate in their many activities.

Some here forget the various Kennel Clubs and registeries have more than conformation and don't mention this.

And there is lots. Obedience, agility, ralley, freestyle dance.

Check it out!


----------



## Jas-malt (Jan 7, 2011)

*Uncommon Features*

Thanks everyone for weighing in. I'll get a picture posted later today......had issues getting it on last night. Thanks again.


----------

